# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Riječka kavica!

## tibica

Cure iz Rijeke i okolice: petak u 10 ujutro, Pizzeria Pampas, Trsat. Kavica, a ako nam se bude dalo i papica.

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## ra

:D

----------


## magriz

a subota!!! mi stižemo u rijeku tek u petak navečer...

ajde jedna repriza u subotu...

----------


## Sun

pojma nemam di je to  :? 
može malo smjernica   :Smile:

----------


## magriz

Pampas - kad ideš od dvorane mladosti nizbrdo put kasarne (ubi me, ne znam kako se zove ulica... a radila u susjedstvu 7 godina  :Embarassed:  )
e, pa na lijevoj strani ... malo poslije ti je groblje na desnoj...
a jesam ga objasnila...    :Rolling Eyes:  
ne možeš fulati, velika pizzeria ima lijepo dvorište... nekad je bila čak i ljuljačka za klince... ima li još uvijek?

----------


## luci2

i mi bi dosli,nekako mi vise pase petak
onda Pampas u 10

----------


## tibica

Ulica se zove Slavka Krautzeka čini mi se. Znači poslje dvorane mladosti cca 500 m s lijeve strane, prije groblja. Još uvijek imaju igračke za klince i veliku terasu za igranje i uživanje u suncu. Ako netko ne zna šaljem br. moba na pp pa se dogovorimo.

----------


## magriz

> Ulica se zove Slavka Krautzeka čini mi se. Znači poslje dvorane mladosti cca 500 m s lijeve strane, prije groblja. Još uvijek imaju igračke za klince i veliku terasu za igranje i uživanje u suncu. Ako netko ne zna šaljem br. moba na pp pa se dogovorimo.


slavka krautzeka    :Rolling Eyes:   sve sam zaboravila, a čak sam nekad radila u bijeloj patroli i znala sve ulice po gradu...   :Razz:

----------


## luci2

onda za sutra vazi dogovor?

----------


## Balarosa

Mi ćemo sigurno doći, ali teško u 10, to nam je prerano... nadam se da ćete se malo dulje zadržati.

----------


## tibica

Ma samo ti dođi, bit ćemo tamo!  :D 
Nego, samo sam se htjela malo požaliti: jedva čekam da stanem ponovo u svoje hlače i majice jer NEMAM ŠTO OBUĆIIIII!!!!
S druge strane, kasnije ću imati veći izbor nakon toliko mjeseci pa ću se čuditi.   :Laughing:

----------


## jabaresi

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:    ja tek sada vidim a nemam danas vremena za doći,  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   jućer bila po gradu ui baš mislila pitat jel tko za   :Coffee:  A i Balarosu čeka sličica  :Crying or Very sad:   Uživajte cure.

----------


## Balarosa

Nazalost, Tin je odlučio sabotirati naše druženje s vama i spavao do 11... nadam se da ste se lijepo proveli.

----------

